# Large capacity Spinning reel for sharks



## JJHACK (Dec 25, 2005)

I know most everyone will say a casting reel but I gotta have a spinner. With that limiter what is the best one going now? 

Stella 10000
Saltiga 6000
Accurate twin spin, a bit unrealistic but what do you think?
Okuma VSystem 90 Spinning Reel( new in the states) Likely the same design and manufacture as the upcoming large Quantum spinning reel will be.

I would like 300 yards of 25-30lb line which would hold a whole lot of 65pound braid. 

Any other ideas I'm missing?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a Jarvis Walker that I bought off of ebay for around $30. It holds 450 yds of 20#.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*okuma*

I bought a 65 size Okuma and like it a lot. You'd be nuts to spend $$$$ on an Accurate or Stella; imagine the feeling in the pit of your stomach the first time that reel lands in the sand!


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

a penn 9500, thier was guy from ma. that sent a lot time in fl. and caught some awful nice sharks off the beach with them. if i went back to spinners that would be my choice.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Penn for durability like Ronnie said but for a cheaper model, I used an Okuma Eclipz EZ-90 that held plenty of 65# P.P. (I put down about 40 yards of 40# mono for backing, a 300 yard spool of 65# P.P. and had room for another 100 yds of 40# mono top shot) and caught plenty of reds and quite a few sharks with it and never had a problem. Had plenty of drag. Seems like Okumas are a **** shoot though from other reports I have heard.


----------



## FISH0157 (Mar 29, 2006)

If money doesnt matter...DEFINITELY STELLA!!
I dont have a big one, but those are sweet reels for reds, and they hold up!!

Kevin


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Steelersfan said:


> Penn for durability like Ronnie said but for a cheaper model, I used an Okuma Eclipz EZ-90 that held plenty of 65# P.P. (I put down about 40 yards of 40# mono for backing, a 300 yard spool of 65# P.P. and had room for another 100 yds of 40# mono top shot) and caught plenty of reds and quite a few sharks with it and never had a problem. Had plenty of drag. Seems like Okumas are a **** shoot though from other reports I have heard.


In have Okumas and their quality does seem to be hit or miss. I have an EZ-90 that I do like and it's held up well. Had a Azul-90 that only lasted about 1 and 1/2 years. Have an Azul-65 thats going strong after 4 years of little care and lots of trips to sand & salt. If I was going to spend money I would go for a Penn 9500 or even one smaller in that series. 
Had cheap Ebay bought NIKO spinning reel blow up after hauling in too much weed about 3 wks ago. Reel was cheaply made but someone had matched it well to a rod and I could really cast that thing. I have one left hope it holds up. This means a trip to Acadamy to try and put something not to expensive back on that rod.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Penn 9500ss for durability, and the price.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Penn 9500, I have a LOT of braid and a topshot on it. Handles Sharks, reds, and tuna. Price is AWESOME, too.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I am getting a Shimano Spheros 14000. $125 at RiverMarineSupply. I checked it out yesterday (for casting to YFT, not shark fishing) and will be getting one soon. AMAZING reel at that price. Holds 300yds of 25 and gets 24# of drag. All aluminum except for the sideplate, which does not matter. SMOOOOTH as silk too. I expect it will hold 300yds of 65#spectra plus 50-100yds of 50-60# mono topshot.


----------



## purpletdude (Jul 7, 2004)

In my book it's either penn or shimano.....I've had several okuma baitcasting reels....there great for the price but if you want it to really last go with the good stuff. If you want to spend less...okuma does fine...just make sure and really clean em good....they don't seem to hold up to the saltwater as well as the penn's and shimano's......imo of course...lol.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Bahhh go penn have cought tons of tuna on them I bought an Okuma to try out and first YFT i hooked striped the gears only about an 85 Lbs.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lots of people have had problems with the penn 9500's while tuna fishing, me being one of them....the anti-reverse sucks in these reels.


----------



## JJHACK (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice folks, I'm feeling a bit uneasy about the Okuma and I have way too much anticipation in my fishing trips to risk going cheap.

I Think I'm going to have to buy a better premium Spinner. The Accurate reel at 1000 bucks is a bit excessive, but the Van Staal, Stella, and Diawa Saltiga even though a very large expense will have the cost divided by many years of dependable service( hopefully). 

Really thinking about this, the last thing I want is to wait on a trip and finally hook up only to have the reel break, All that anticipation to finally hook up and then break would not make me feel better about saving a few hundred bucks. 

Even a Stella at 600 bucks over 12 years is only 50 bucks a year and that will give me piece of mind. Now the question is............Is the stella, diawa or Vanstaal the right choice. They are all in that 500-600 range and have the big capacity I need. Unfortunately not many people have used all three to have a good opinion of them for comparison.


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

walmart spinning reel combo. somtimes you just have to were out the fish. used they for years big reds and a couple of sharks.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm useing a Penn 8500 Captiva,loaded to the helt with 30#, and I'm loveing it,for a spinner.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*Ditto on the JW*



Txfirenfish said:


> I have a Jarvis Walker that I bought off of ebay for around $30. It holds 450 yds of 20#.


I have chunked the JW 8500 w/450yds of 20# off the Galveston Pier okay. I picked it up last year off e-bay for $39 I think.
I also picked up the JW 7500 which holds 340yds of 20# for about $30 but have not had the chance to use it yet.
They both feel pretty smooth. I understand that the JW is the Penn from Australia. Penn 9500 is great but still a bit pricey. I am saving for a yakkin reel.


----------



## JJHACK (Dec 25, 2005)

May have to wait for this beauty:

*Fin-Nor OFFSHORE®**: *The second spinning reel that will be introduced is the OFFSHORE®. This reel comes in 4 different sizes that has good line capacity for those big game hunts during offshore adventures. As you can see from the pictures below this reel is just as attractive as the AHAB® and features an aluminum body, rotor and side plate, machined stainless steel drive gear, pinion gear and center shaft, 4 double-shielded stainless steel bearings, and an oversized multi-stack offshore drag system.​​









 The Fin-Nor OFFSHORE big game spinning reel

​









The OFFSHORE OFS 95 has the largest line capacity spinning reel on the market. Mono capacity: 600/20, 400/25, 375/30 Braid: 600/100


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Okuma makes some higher end spinners then the EZs. Lot of people love the Expixor.

http://www.okumafishing.com/products/reels/spinning/epixor.htm

http://www.okumafishing.com/products/reels/spinning.htm

But if you can spend a big chunk of change get a Fin-nor or Accurate

http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrac.htm
http://www.reelfishingwithgunner.com/Okuma EPIXOR EF50.htm


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Here are a couple that I have used for years now... 
The Black on Gold Reel is a Penn 706Z.. I have had it for 25+ years.. Its a very tough and durable reel... Handle almost anything you sink a hook into... Its bail-less, but I like it better than ones with a bail..
The Gold Reel is a Jarvis Walker Integra II 8500 Reel. It's a smooth of a reel as you will find.. The balance is great and the drag seems to be very strong. I used my hand in the pic for reference on size.. The JW is a big reel. You can pick it up on Ebay for the $30 price range...
I think both hold 300 - 400 yards of 20... Great all purpose reels..

Wade


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

psalty said:


> I have chunked the JW 8500 w/450yds of 20# off the Galveston Pier okay. I picked it up last year off e-bay for $39 I think.
> I also picked up the JW 7500 which holds 340yds of 20# for about $30 but have not had the chance to use it yet.
> They both feel pretty smooth. I understand that the JW is the Penn from Australia. Penn 9500 is great but still a bit pricey. I am saving for a yakkin reel.


I have a JW 8500 on a 15' surf rod and its hard to cast, trying to get my hands on Kayak


----------

